# I need 100 Shirts Printed



## jumperdeals (Aug 15, 2008)

I just found this forum & Became a Member. 

I tried to post this in the appropriate area of the Forum and it denied my post. This is the only area it would allow my post. 

I need the best price around for 100 Shirts & Printing. 
I have the Design for the Front & Back. I will need 4 Color process. I am located in Brandon, Ms 39047. 
The design will be ready Tuesday August 19th. I will
be shopping for prices on shirts & Print until then, If You would like to work with me please reply or message me. 

Thanks In Advance,
Chris Helms
601-665-7880 
Bounce House Rentals Mississippi


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think you need at least three posts before posting in the classifieds. You might check forum rules.


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm sure someone on here will be able to help you


----------



## jumperdeals (Aug 15, 2008)

Once again I am looking for the best price on 100 shirts with printing front and back. 4 color process. 
can anyone help?


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Please, let us know whit type of shirt, quality, color, sizes. If none of this matters I can do'em for a dollar.


----------



## jumperdeals (Aug 15, 2008)

A very comfortable cotton shirt. High Quality. Not sure about the colors yet. (10)L, (80)XL, (2) XXL. 
some Long sleeve. 

I will have the design this coming up week. I need 4 color process. Blending of colors and gradients. 
Front and Back.


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

You'll probably get the best deal from a screen printer, depending upon the design....


----------



## walterscheid (Apr 6, 2008)

I can help! I am a direct printer and produce differnet types of process printing. We can give you anythig you need apparel and print wise... Your budget dictates that! Email me off line to discuss... [email protected] or 214-476-3551!

Thanks,
Adam Walterscheid
Pony Xpress Printing, Inc- Parnter/Head of Operations


----------



## ddspecialties (Sep 9, 2007)

we can help....email me your artwork and lets get this done....call me or email me....985-868-0014 [email protected]
we are in louisiana.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Uncle John said:


> Please, let us know whit type of shirt, quality, color, sizes. If none of this matters I can do'em for a dollar.


Could you let me know how to get in touch with you I'm always having to turn multiple color jobs away because of all the crazy set up fees and screen fees ect.You can email me at [email protected] Thanks


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

Told you that you'd find a ton of companies willing to help...t-shirt forums works again!! Woohoo


----------

